# long protocol or short?



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i m starting treatment today!!! i am shocked, i went down today expecting to start in January and they said they could start me now, i have my meds so I'm all set to go. I'm going to be doing the short cycle, something to do with my amh result, i was told it was very high.

i start the pill today until the 14th of November

then i have a scan on the 17th November and learn how to do the injections.

EC should b around 1st of December and testing around 21st of December      

what i would like to know is the long protocol more successful than the short any advice will b gratefully received.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW Chally, that's the way to do it!!

What was your AMH result?

I've done both protocols and have had my best cycles on short.

Good luck sweetie xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done for starting hun

ive never heard of short protocol for high amh levels but hey im no expect, maybe they are fitting you in

sounds good to me


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

thanks ladies  

i think she said that the result was 70 and because it was high there was a higher risk of ohss and my ovaries r polycystic too.

im feeling quite nervous but excited at the same time. does everyone get side effects from the drugs?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i imagine you will be on a low dose on drugs

side effects will be limited as the worst side effect come form down regulation which you won't be doing.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck chally ... hope you get the best christmas present ever a bfp!


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i have been given puregon and orgalutran it says on the puregon to store in the fridge but im not sure if the orgalutran should be in the fridge?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it should say on it if its needs to be stored in the fridge or at least give a temp.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Chally wishing you every success and Sants grants your wish X


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Puregon needs to refrigerated, but it can keep up to 3 months out of the fridge.  Orgalutran doesn't need to be refrigerated.

So you're not only doing a short protocol, you're doing a short antagonist protocol?  To give you less follicles?  I believe there's less chance of OHSS with antagonist.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

makes more sense than a standard short protocol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

good luck chally xx


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

aww thanks for the good luck girls   to everyone.

im feeling a little silly cos theres questions i should have asked while i was there but i was'nt expecting to start until january and everything happened so fast.

do you think they will mind if i call tomorow and ask about the things im not sure of.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I think chally if u have things ur not sure of hun give them a ring  
Wishing you loads of luck


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well done on starting chally all the best that you get a bfp.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck Chally my result was in the 70s aswell and ive got polycystic ovaries.  I know nothing about short or long protocol but i had menopur and had to have high dose even though i was at high risk of OHSS as i didnt respond to lower dose previously.
Girls whats the differnce between both protocols and different drugs?
Jule


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

I asked to do a short protocol at the clinic due to my age and low amh result, i know a lot of clinics tend to opt for the short protocol if patients are over 38.

Can't say i've heard of short protocols for high amh levels, but then i've never had to research that subject! I know that an amh over 48.5 suggests polycystic ovaries. I was on max dose of menopur and had no symptoms from the drugs, my symptoms were all from steroids and cyclogest during the 2ww.

Good luck with your treatment.

xx


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i need to have a rant  

i haven't seen AF for over 2 months and i know i haven't been on the pill long but im sure it's making me hormonal.

i feel like i want to cry which i have done today, i have bitten my dp's head off and now i feel realy guilty and i got AF type pains in my left side and aching in my back and legs and i don't know if this is normal or not.

and im thinking if im like this now i hope i can cope with the rest of it, well i will cope i have come this far.

does everyone have off days like this?

i hope i haven't depressed anyone


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

rant away chally   dont worry prob is from taking the pill ...hormones do funny things to us


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Chally,    
Sorry to hear that you have been in pain - hope you have a better day today. 
I have no advice 'cos this is my first attempt - but I'm a little ahead of you (but on long) and all I can say is that it does all start to feel a bit more normal after a few days. You will get through it.... and the support from all the ladies on here will really help you. This is a great place to let off steam and share how you are feeling with people who can unsderstand having been through it  
It will all be worth it when you have your little bundle of joy at the end 
x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

chally sorry to hear you have not been well,  

i'm new to all this so i'm not able to say. all i can say that i have had bad days lately as well, crying some day and in pain other times. its very hard what we have to go through to get what we want. 

try and keep positive  and feel free to rant when ever you want.


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

awwww thanks girls   it all the support i get on here that keeps me going, i have been ok today feeling a bit tearful but kept going. i only have about 5 days left on the pill and im sure when af arrives i will feel alot better, i haven't seen her for over 2 months so hormones were going nuts anyway then add the hormones from the marvelon and i go a bit  .

 for BFP's for all of us it will all be worth it then.

 & xxxx to you all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you feeling better today hun?

its not an easy time, try and keep smiling


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

im feeling much better today im a little bit tired (didn't get much sleep last night) and am having a spot breakout but other than that im good.  

how you getting on kara?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im good hun im being very patient at the moment lol


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

im finally finishing this marvelon tomorrow, Been trying to get hold of a nurse for 2 days but they must have been busy, i was told to take the pill from the 30th of October up until the 14th of November but i didn't know if i was supposed to take my last pill on the 14th. Debbie called back this evening and said not to take it on the 14th so last pill tomorrow .

got to go down on Monday to have a scan and learn to do injections   lol hopefully everything will b OK.


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

everyone is talking about eating pinapple and brazil nuts? have i missed something?

should i b eating them?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you can try eating them its supposed to help with womb lining as they contain selenium ... get not from concentrate pinapple juice !


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i haven't been on for a while, my computer playing up all the time.

i was waiting all weekend for the   to turn up as i was to have a scan on Monday and start the injections, she didn't turn up Monday so i couldn't start injections so Debbie said Tuesday, in and out of the toilet all day Tuesday no sign again she finally turned up Wednesday but then told i couldn't start until Thursday .

finally did my 1st puregone injection last night,   i thought it was going to hurt but i didn't even feel the needle going in! i didn't have hardly any bleeding and i have no bruising, i must admit my legs were like jelly when it was over lol.

im just glad im getting somewhere now  

can any one tell me if its better to alternate the side you jab on?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck for your next jab chally i would alternate sides it gives your belly time to recover


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

can anyone tell me if you get nausea and headaches from puregone?

my head is bumping and i feel sick as a


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

not sure i was ok on it   does it mention side affects in the leaflet that comes with it ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done on starting your jabs, time will fly now

when i first injected menopur i feel really ill and was sick a few times too.

are you drinking lots of water?


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

thankyou kara

i hope it will fly by cos i can't stand injecting myself lol my legs go like jelly.

am i supposed to be drinking lots of water?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would drink at least 2 litres a day this is good for your body and helps prevent ohss

if you are ever worried just give the clinic a call


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i went for my scan today i have been on the pure gone for 5 days and i still get nervous doing the injection. i was told to start my orgalutran today, i have just done my first injection and where i did it has gone red and itchy, is this normal?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ive never injected that but got red marks of suprecur and puregon so i wouldnt worry


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

chally i haven't done that drug but when i was injecting suprecur i also got red itchy rash. it went after a while and also i found putting an ice pack on before injecting helped.

good luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

any news with you hun?

is ec next week?


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

im hoping ec is next week i know i shouldnt moan but these injections are getting harder not easier they seem sting more every time i do them and it may sound silly but im a little proud that i have got this far and that im coping as well as i am. i went for a scan on wednesday and 2 of the eggs were big enough for ec but the others were not quite as big, debbie had to speak to one of the doc's to see what they were going to do. debbie said to continue as normal with drugs and that they would ignore the 2 big ones and hopefully the smaller ones would grow. scan tomorrow so hopefully find out more then.

how you getting on kara?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck with your scan
the jabs could be getting harder if the skin is sore or if your tensing expecting it too hurt

im ok still waiting


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck for morning chally hope your follicles have grown


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

went for scan today and i got 5 follies on the right and 2 on the left the 2 big ones r still there but the other ones r small is this enough follies? if the other follies r small will there still b eggs in there?

i have to go for scan again on monday and inject pregnyl and ec is on wednesday  .

     the little ones grow any one know any magic that will work lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hun often in ivf less is more as you don't wana reduce the quaility by over stimmulating the ovaries

on average follies grow by around 2mm a day


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i think theres still time for follies to grow over weekend chally so you should be fine


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

awww ty girls you really put my mind at rest.

im worried about ec on wednesday incase i fall asleep cos i snore like a pig lol.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Chally,

I used to get redness and sometimes lumps from the orgalutran, like a swelling under the skin.  

Good luck for EC hun


----------

